# Anyone Using Rx Retinoids? (Retin-A, Differin, Tazorac, etc.)



## eastofthesun (Aug 27, 2014)

I just went to my dermatologist and she wrote me a prescription for Trentin-X, a generic for Retin-A. I was wondering if anyone else here uses prescription retinoids like this, and how they transitioned, and how their skin needs changed.

My skin used to be super oily, and I started using over the counter retinols maybe 2 years ago. Since then, my skin has been less oil. Also, I am now using a 2% BHA liquid on my face in addition to the retinol for about a year, and it's definitely keeping my face dry.

I'm about to start the retinoid this Fall and am just really worried about the transition. I'm going to go really slow and build up to it, but I just wanted to know what products you felt you had to add or delete from your skincare when you started your retinoid.

Let's chat about it!


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Sep 4, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I just went to my dermatologist and she wrote me a prescription for Trentin-X, a generic for Retin-A. I was wondering if anyone else here uses prescription retinoids like this, and how they transitioned, and how their skin needs changed.
> 
> My skin used to be super oily, and I started using over the counter retinols maybe 2 years ago. Since then, my skin has been less oil. Also, I am now using a 2% BHA liquid on my face in addition to the retinol for about a year, and it's definitely keeping my face dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (Sep 4, 2014)

I started using retin-a about 2 months ago. It's fabulous!I struggle with acne and oily skin that nothing has gotten under control until now. I apply every other night after cleansing and follow up with argan oil and I've never had and redness or peeling. I have had to stop using some of the other strong acne meds that I had previously used (benzoyl peroxide and a 4% salicylic acid), but that's ok because the retin-a works far better than those did anyways. I can't use any kind of scrub or exfoliator anymore, but again, I don't seem to need them now. I haven't changed anything else about my skin care routine. I had tried Tazorac previously and I didn't see results and it irritated my skin. I haven't had that with retin-a. My dermatologist told me that every woman over 35 that is done having children should be on it as it is the single most effective anti aging medicine available. I am a believer.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wida said:


> I started using retin-a about 2 months ago. It's fabulous!I struggle with acne and oily skin that nothing has gotten under control until now. I apply every other night after cleansing and follow up with argan oil and I've never had and redness or peeling. I have had to stop using some of the other strong acne meds that I had previously used (benzoyl peroxide and a 4% salicylic acid), but that's ok because the retin-a works far better than those did anyways. I can't use any kind of scrub or exfoliator anymore, but again, I don't seem to need them now. I haven't changed anything else about my skin care routine. I had tried Tazorac previously and I didn't see results and it irritated my skin. I haven't had that with retin-a. My dermatologist told me that every woman over 35 that is done having children should be on it as it is the single most effective anti aging medicine available. I am a believer.


Hi there!

I've been a Retin-A user for 10+ yrs. I read an article advising using Retin-A in conjunction with an oil, such as Argan Oil, to avoid the "flash burn". I keep forgetting to ask my derm about whether or not the oil makes the retin-A less effective. I appreciate your post since it is proof that the Retin-A works just as well when using the oil.

Keep up the good work ~ taking care of your skin. As I mentioned in my other post to this topic, later on in life, our friends will be lining up for Botox, while our skin will look fab since we are on the best anti-aging product. LOL.

Thanks for the info &amp; for your time


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 25, 2014)

I wanted to thank you both for your very in-depth answers. I'm sorry it has taken me so long to come back here and reply, but the first week I posted, no one responded so I forgot to come back, haha!

I'm about to start my journey of using my trentin-x... maybe even tonight! I have taken your advice into consideration and I think I'm making a really good, informed decision. I'm so excited for the times when the red flaking initial phase is over so I have baby skin. Hehehe.

I'll post more info later about what products I plan to use in conjunction with it.

By the way, I'm 29 and I feel like this is a great time to start it!


----------

